# SNES Classic RetroArch issue



## Blaze163 (Feb 2, 2018)

Lali ho!

Bought myself an SNES Mini, hacked the shit out of it of course. Every SNES game I installed plays more or less perfectly. But I have an issue with getting GBA or Megadrive games to do anything. Here's the short version;

- I followed the instructions to the letter. Dragged the cores into the right menu, made sure they were all ticked, etc. Did the developer mode thing where you hold reset and all that, as far as I can tell it worked perfectly... except...
- The games all show up on my SNES menu with the correct box art.
- All I ever get out of them is a black screen and booted back to the menu.
- The one SNES game I was having issues with was Jelly Boy. I got some audio issues so as suggested in the guide I added the --retroarch to the command line to get it to play through the alternate emulator. It now gives me a C7 error instead of loading.

This makes me think the issue is with the RetroArch file. What did I do wrong, and how do I fix it?I'm kind of a technical illiterate so wherever possible please use small words as I am very stupid.


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 4, 2018)

Have you installed custom kernel? I made that mistake once and couldn't figure out what I did wrong.

The best thing you can do now is to flash the original kernel back to the Snes. 
Then install custom kernel. 
Install the cores you want to use. 
Copy your games back to the Snes. 

And that should do it. 

Cheers


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 5, 2018)

Discovered the issue, the version of Hakchi2 I was using was dodgy, someone had already messed with it and put a bunch of extra crap in the folders. Used a clean version and restarted the whole process, it worked as intended, everything working now.

Still having sound issues with Jelly Boy. Would running it through RetroArch instead of Canoe help?


----------



## koffieleut (Feb 5, 2018)

You can add --retroarch at the end of the command line from the rom and see what it does.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2018)

Blaze163 said:


> Discovered the issue, the version of Hakchi2 I was using was dodgy, someone had already messed with it and put a bunch of extra crap in the folders. Used a clean version and restarted the whole process, it worked as intended, everything working now.
> 
> Still having sound issues with Jelly Boy. Would running it through RetroArch instead of Canoe help?



Canoe doesn't have cycle-accurate audio emulation (this is evident in several timing-sensitive games like Earthworm Jim 2, Secret of Evermore, etc). Snes9x on the other hand, has cycle-accurate S-SMP (audio) emulation, most, if  not all games should have good sound. Canoe has roughly 80% compat.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 17, 2018)

Have fixed Jelly Boy, the --retroarch line worked a treat. Only two extremely minor issues remain;

- Golden Sun Lost Age had some sort of seizure when I went shopping in the first town and erased my save. Any trick to get it to work properly? I just blasted through the first Golden Sun in one run, all djinn, everything. Also if there's a way to do the data transfer without a million page password that'd be grand. Right now I'm settling for just the djinn transfer shorter password 'cause that's all that ultimately matters.

- Robot Wars Extreme Destruction on GBA loads and goes through the intro idents but then does seven shades of sod all when the title screen should load. Is this fixable or should I just give up on that one?


----------

